# Mobile Sparkie



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

In 1961 I was in the "Baron Pentland"in Beira,as I was returning to the ship the"Irish Alder"(I think)had just laid alongside and down the gangway came a lad with a bike, jumped on and cycled out of the docks.When asked who it was,one of her crew said,"Oh thats just the Sparks,he does that in every port ,as after we've tied up he has nothing to do!"That's the only time I've ever been envious of anyone at sea.Any of our R/O fraternity recognise anyone?


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Notnilda,

When I went to the James Watt memorial College in Greenock to train as a sparks (1961-63), one of the lecturers was Robert ("Bob") Corcoran. He had apparently spent the last few years of his seagoing career as a sparks on Macbraynes ships and was famous for taking his bike with him. Mind you, I don't suppose it was much fun being tied up alonside in one of the islands on a Sunday in those days.

All the best,

John/gwzm


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

John,two places I never wanted to visit on a Sunday,Stornoway and Vancouver.The "Wee Frees"have a lot to answer for!!
Regards Arch/Notnila


----------

